# The Witch's Fishes



## pnwbettawitch (May 9, 2017)

Hey guys,

New to the community. Figured I would start a journal. My husband and I are starting a second 15 gal tonight for my female better Lunafreya. I will update with pics of both tanks soon. 

First the names for our bettas come from Final Fantasy XV. Noctis and Lunafreya. Noctis is a HM butterfly (black and white) and Luna is a white HM. The are so cute together. I hope one day to breed them.

I started with Noctis, bought him from PetSmart and then when I was at my LFS I saw Luna and they don't typically order in females so I snapped her up and brought her home.


----------



## pnwbettawitch (May 9, 2017)

Alright. So last night we got our 15gal set up. Bought some ember tetras and green rasboras to go in with Lunafreya.


----------

